

Plymouth woman 'woke up sounding Chinese' - jamesmoss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23953314

======
balsam
For those outside the UK:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmLjy9vML58](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmLjy9vML58)

It sounds more like a Japanese accent to me.

